# Does driving other vehicles include business use?



## blebo (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a fully comp policy that allows me to drive any other car with the consent of the owner. 

I have checked the wording of the policy and there doesn't appear to be any clauses that forbid the following:

If I agree to clean a mates car for a price and I collect his car from his works car park and drive it to my garage to clean it, then when its all shiny drive it back to his work for him finishing am I allowed to do this on my policy?

I understand that I would only be covered third party.

I also understand that is technically business use but there is nothing in the policy that says anything about hire or reward.

Policy Extract
1b Driving other cars
If you are 25 or over and qualify under this section, cover is for the policyholder only 
and is third party only, while driving a private motor car within our territorial limits. Your 
current Certificate of Motor Insurance will say if you have this cover.
You will be covered for everything listed in clause 1a when you are driving any other car 
as long as:
■■ your current Certificate of Motor Insurance says so - It does
■■ you hold a valid Driving Licence and are not disqualified - I do and I am not
■■ the other car is not owned by you, a rental car, nor hired to you under a hire 
purchase or leasing agreement - It wont be any of these
■■ you have the owner’s permission to drive the car - I would
■■ there is a valid insurance policy in force for that car - There is
■■ you are not covered by any other insurance to drive it -I'm not
■■ you still have your car and it has not been damaged beyond repair, stolen nor sold - It isn't


Going to give the insurance company a ring to double check but don't want to sound stupid as there is a wee voice in my head saying this cant be okay

Cheers

Blebo


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

it only covers you 3rd party , so if you crash the car , can you afford to buy him a new car ?
better having the correct trade insurance in place 
get him to drop the car off at your house in the morning , then pick him up when he finishes , that way you don't drive the car and don't have to worry about any damage that happens


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

You are only covered 3rd party and its is sketchy as hell.

If you crash it you will have to pay out your insurance will probably pay out the 3rd party but expect an argument.

If you are driving others cars do it properly by having a proper trade policy, or get them to add you to their insurance.


----------

